# North Korea has an H bomb!



## Ralphy1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Should we be worried?  Maybe not for the moment but it does raise the possibility of the end of civilization in the future if a deranged "dear" leader decides to use one...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

H bombs are so yesterday Ralphy. Nukes are what's hip amongst the rabidly deranged these days. Do try to stay current old boy!layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yesterday?  There may be no more yesterdays should one of these be popped on some country with the complimentary retaliation.  No, they will never go out of date...


----------



## Laurie (Jan 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> H bombs are so yesterday Ralphy. Nukes are what's hip amongst the rabidly deranged these days. Do try to stay current old boy!layful:



I always thought nukes included H-bombs, and all other fusion/fission devices.

If the reports are true it is a bigger threat than IS could ever be.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

You are right Laurie, my mistake. H bombs are in the nuke category.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2016)

"Nukes" can be of two main types: fission or fission/fusion (thermonuclear).

They're both pretty nasty ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks, but any kind will probably make me glow in the dark...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh, yeah - no doubt about it. 

They can also be "dirty" bombs, that combine conventional explosives (TNT) with radiological material. 

Ain't life grand?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2016)

I believe South Korean intelligence is doubting the claim..

http://www.southkoreanews.net/index.php/sid/239336449


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 6, 2016)

We've seen North Korea tell us many times about their weapon development.  So far, every one has been nothing but hot air.  One of these days, that regime may well get to the point of being able to manufacture some semblance of a weapon of mass destruction.  When and if it does, those in the most danger are the North Koreans themselves.  There is no thought as to safety precautions or protection of their own people... except for "Dear Leader".  China, South Korea, Japan, even Russia all have eyes on North Korea and what is going on there.  If they were to show signs of becoming an actual threat, any number of people will be involved in shutting down the threat.  Should it move beyond just the threat stage and North Korea actually do something that would harm another country, the retaliation will be quick and deadly.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks, Grumpy, but I am not totally reassured that at some point I may be glowing...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> We've seen North Korea tell us many times about their weapon development.  So far, every one has been nothing but hot air.  One of these days, that regime may well get to the point of being able to manufacture some semblance of a weapon of mass destruction.  When and if it does, those in the most danger are the North Koreans themselves.  There is no thought as to safety precautions or protection of their own people... except for "Dear Leader".  China, South Korea, Japan, even Russia all have eyes on North Korea and what is going on there.  If they were to show signs of becoming an actual threat, any number of people will be involved in shutting down the threat.  Should it move beyond just the threat stage and North Korea actually do something that would harm another country, the retaliation will be quick and deadly.



I remember in 2012 when they were going to test a long range ICBM but it broke apart before leaving the atmosphere and plooped down in the Pacific.  All the "H" bombs in the world don't do a bit of good if you cannot deliver them to a target. 

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/north-korea-launches-long-range-missile-232147093.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2016)

Well, _something_ just went on there - there was a measured 5.1 magnitude seismic event.  

I don't know why there is any doubt that North Korea has the technology - it's readily available these days, and if it's true they've got this bomb it's an order of magnitude more powerful than anything they've tested before.

Yes, delivery may be a problem but one that they could overcome in short order.


----------



## jujube (Jan 6, 2016)

Maybe Dennis Rodman would be willing to go back over there to sing Happy Birthday again to his _dear friend_.  That should calm things down.  <Gag>


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes, you younger sports may all be glowing one day as I probably won't live to see it, or for that matter who knows if I'll live another day, but I'll be observing from up above...


----------



## imp (Jan 6, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Thanks, Grumpy, but I am not totally reassured that at some point I may be glowing...



May not be such a bad thing! Did not our Mothers and the ads shown when we were kids depict "glowing with good health", glowing complexions, and the like?   

imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2016)

jujube said:


> Maybe Dennis Rodman would be willing to go back over there to sing Happy Birthday again to his _dear friend_.  That should calm things down.  <Gag>



Or at least strap him to the front of the next test bomb ...


----------



## imp (Jan 6, 2016)

*Which Mentality is Worse?*

North Korea? Or Iran?

If I understand the Iran deal halfway correctly, they agreed to a 10-year moratorium in return for which they get to use the 10 years to develop bombs. Ask Benjamin Netanyahu how he feels about this. (Yes, I know it is claimed his wife is a thief. Immaterial).

WTH difference does it make, I guess, when everybody else has the nukes. Skirmishes between India and Pakistan, for example, have for years produced fears of decimation.   imp


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, _something_ just went on there - there was a measured 5.1 magnitude seismic event.
> 
> I don't know why there is any doubt that North Korea has the technology - it's readily available these days, and if it's true they've got this bomb it's an order of magnitude more powerful than anything they've tested before.
> 
> Yes, delivery may be a problem but one that they could overcome in short order.




Yep, just by coincidence a earth quake. Probably in an area with nothing that high on a regular basis. I heard when these volcanoes pop they get register as seismic activity.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Yep, just by coincidence a earth quake. Probably in an area with nothing that high on a regular basis. I heard when these volcanoes pop they get register as seismic activity.



Yet that area has historically been earthquake-free, and the seismic experts around the world claim that the signature is very, very different for a nuclear event.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

Up above Ralphy? Hmm. I commend you for your unshakeable optimism. Boom.layful:


----------



## Laurie (Jan 6, 2016)

" delivery may be a problem "

A North Korean registered container ship can carry quite a large (physically large, the North Koreans'  biggest problem) bomb and deliver it quite close to most major international ports without arousing suspicion.  Such a ship would not be searched until it tried to enter harbour.


----------



## 911 (Jan 6, 2016)

Who is going to show them how to use it? Maybe they can find a You Tube video that will help them.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 6, 2016)

It has not been confirmed as a H bomb at this time.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 6, 2016)

It has been said that this test was less powerful than the last one, so if it was an H bomb, it was a bit of a fizzer.

A fusion (H) bomb requires fission (A) bombs to set it off. Perhaps the fusion part failed to detonate?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Well, whatever it was, it gives the world another thing to worry about...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, whatever it was, it gives the world another thing to worry about...



Or not ...

In grade school we had Atom Bomb drills, part of the whole Cold War thing. The siren would sound and we little kids would march seriously down to the basement of the school, put our hands behind our necks and lean against the walls. 

Everyone except me, of course. I stood in the middle of the hallway, cupped my hands like an outfielder and yelled "I GOT IT, I GOT IT!"

The teachers often referred to me as being "special". :eagerness:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Special?  More like strange...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Special?  More like strange...



Back then there was one classroom - in the basement - where the "Special Class" was held. They were the kids that had been diagnosed as having learning disabilities, some of them quite severe. We other kids of course acted like kids and both feared them and made fun of them, something I'm ashamed of to this day. 

But yeah, I'll go with "strange".


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Stupid and strange will do...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Stupid and strange will do...



Thank you, thank you very much!

I'm here all week - make sure you tip the staff!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Tip?  I'll give them a tip:  Make sure to avoid senior forums in their old age...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Tip?  I'll give them a tip:  Make sure to avoid senior forums in their old age...



Okay, sunshine.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm racking my brain, didn't take long, to remember the movie and star that rode the bomb down like riding a horse. Help me out here guys.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2016)

google it


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2016)

Yep, that works.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Peter Sellers was great in that movie and played four parts as I recall...


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 7, 2016)

I remember the Bay of Pigs.  People were building bomb shelters.  We had the ridiculous duck and cover drills.  We were shown a Civil Defense film which scared me to death.  I was about 10 I think.  We had a basement in our house and I figured That was our "bomb shelter".  

North Korea is one sad country...shut off from the world..living under the dark shadow of tyranny.  I have read some stories by those who have escaped.  It's unbelievable really.  You wonder why everyone doesn't rebel.  Fear is a powerful thing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

That's something that puzzles me. You have this country that is blatantly out of line and every other country sits around and just watches, instead of taking action. I can understand that the U.S. is still licking its wounds, but everyone sits around and has talks and conferences and hems and haws ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 7, 2016)

The wounds are too deep and we have too much on our plate at this time...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

So we'll just blow away our kids in OTHER senseless conflicts and cower in the basement when the bombs come our way. 

They could have stopped Hitler early in the game. We haven't learned our lessons yet.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 7, 2016)

It's sad to think there is no real "solution " for some things no matter how many soldiers die.  It just makes me feel sad. Who _is _the enemy? The troubles in the Middle East are long lasting..and seemingly insidious.  North Korea is a sad country with people trapped in some never ending Dictatorship backed up with an iron fist.

What use is diplomacy and "political solutions " when you are dealing with evil people who are merely playing out the charade. I know I'm just complaining without a solution..but is there really a "world" mentality when addressing issues?  Good people want to see things "work out"..but other people seem to thrive on chaos and destruction. 

Okay, I'll climb off my soapbox.  

:soap2:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> That's something that puzzles me. You have this country that is blatantly out of line and every other country sits around and just watches, instead of taking action. I can understand that the U.S. is still licking its wounds, but everyone sits around and has talks and conferences and hems and haws ...



If you were President.. Either now or at some time in the past.. What would you do.. or would have done to stop North Korea?   Remember.. their ally is China..

I'm flummoxed as to what CAN or COULD have been done without killing us all..  I believe that if North Korea attacks us or any of our allies they will be dealt with immediately and permanently..  but until then.. what exactly are the options?


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 7, 2016)

http://fortune.com/2016/01/06/ally-china-north-korea-enemies/

China isn't exactly thrilled with North Korea..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2016)

We have to remember.. North Korea has had nuclear weapons since 2006...  This is from Wiki

North Korea has conducted a total of four nuclear tests, in 2006, 2009, 2013 and 2016.

Again I ask.. what should GW Bush have done in 2006 to prevent the other 3 tests from happening?   It's so much more complicated than any of us know I suspect.


----------



## imp (Jan 7, 2016)

* "You wonder why everyone doesn't rebel.  Fear is a powerful thing."

*The common folks cannot; they have no weapons to use against those of the tyrannical, who control such things. To rebel there means death.  imp


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 7, 2016)

Sometimes, to rebel here can mean death also. Especially if one is not white, or belonging to a popular religion or ethnicity.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 7, 2016)

imp said:


> * "You wonder why everyone doesn't rebel.  Fear is a powerful thing."
> 
> *The common folks cannot; they have no weapons to use against those of the tyrannical, who control such things. To rebel there means death.  imp



There's no real way to organize rebellion when people are rewarded for reporting any thought or activity that goes against the tyrant's will.  People who escape are doing it alone and know their family will be punished.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 7, 2016)

https://www.quora.com/Why-dont-North-Koreans-revolt-against-the-communist-regime

more answers...why


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> https://www.quora.com/Why-dont-North-Koreans-revolt-against-the-communist-regime
> 
> more answers...why



Which is all the more reason change has to come from outside sources.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Which is all the more reason change has to come from outside sources.





I will respectfully ask you again Phil... as you made the comment the the US is licking it's wounds and not doing anything about North Korea..  Since the first North Korean nuclear test happened in 2006.. what should President Bush and VP Dick Cheney have done at that time to stop it..  What should have been done after the subsequent testing in 2009... 2013 and now in 2016.   Do we go in and bomb?   Exactly what should Obama do?   It's quite obvious that this fat little dictator in North Korea is mentally unstable..  What should be done about him.?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

It isn't a political thing nor only a U.S. thing. It has to be a world-wide coalition that does it - they have to present a united front. 

Send in the F-22s and other stealth planes to target industries and known nuclear test sites. Send in Special Forces to take out the head and arms. Follow with waves of mechanized ground forces to deal with any resistance left.

Sometimes a strong response is more valued than mere words.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> It isn't a political thing nor only a U.S. thing. It has to be a world-wide coalition that does it - they have to present a united front.
> 
> Send in the F-22s and other stealth planes to target industries and known nuclear test sites. Send in Special Forces to take out the head and arms. Follow with waves of mechanized ground forces to deal with any resistance left.
> 
> Sometimes a strong response is more valued than mere words.



I completely respect your position...  however, I don't believe the answer to all problems is brute force.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I completely respect your position...  however, I don't believe the answer to all problems is brute force.



Not to all problems, no.

This one, maybe.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Not to all problems, no.
> 
> This one, maybe.



and maybe not...  This is why I would never want to be the President..  320 million people depend on his decisions... plus billions more.. if you consider the world..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> and maybe not...  This is why I would never want to be the President..  320 million people depend on his decisions... plus billions more.. if you consider the world..



But again, you're looking at it as one person's decision, which it should NOT be (checks and balances and all that rot, you know) - it should be a majority of the _world_ leaders.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2016)

I think we can rest assured should North Korea attempt an attack..it likely wouldn't succeed through our detection... but should they try, they will be dealt with quickly and completely..   In other words... there would be nothing left of them and that little despot.    I think that in spite of his bravado... he realizes that.. and I don't think he wants to die.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

Okay, but I see a couple of problems with that.

First, if they DO happen to successfully launch something at us (they DID successfully send up an orbiting missile), even with our detection of it it would be too late. One, or more likely several, of our major cities would be toast, along with millions of inhabitants.

Sure, we might get in a retaliatory strike. But there go millions of THEIR innocent citizens as well. 

M.A.D. was discarded years ago as a plan.

Precision, surgical strikes are the way of warfare today.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Okay, but I see a couple of problems with that.
> 
> First, if they DO happen to successfully launch something at us (they DID successfully send up an orbiting missile), even with our detection of it it would be too late. One, or more likely several, of our major cities would be toast, along with millions of inhabitants.
> 
> ...



When did they successfully send up an orbiting missile?   They attempted in 2012, but it broke up before it left the atmosphere and fell into the pacific.. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-17698438


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 7, 2016)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/06/asia/north-korea-hydrogen-bomb-test/


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2016)

KIM is stupid enough to blow his own country up.


----------



## imp (Jan 7, 2016)

I've often wondered if some of history's madmen operated under a veil of death-wish.   imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> When did they successfully send up an orbiting missile?   They attempted in 2012, but it broke up before it left the atmosphere and fell into the pacific..
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-17698438



I believe on Dec. 12 2012 they successfully launched a 3-stage missile - a "carrier rocket" as they called it - and the U.S. confirmed that they were successful. Along with their successful submarine launches and their work on miniaturizing their warheads they're definitely making progress.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-17399847


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 7, 2016)

Philly, I need a hug...this crap does frighten me a bit.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Philly, I need a hug...this crap does frighten me a bit.



It'll have to be a virtual hug. How about hugging one of your puppies? 

Yes, it IS frightening, just thinking about it. That's why so many people just push it out of their minds.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 8, 2016)

The damage and range of damage a bomb like this could do is terrifying.  Seriously.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2016)

Think of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. 

1/4 million people killed with 2 fission bombs. Imagine what happens with a fusion bomb, with 500 times more explosive energy ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 8, 2016)

And the fallout could spread far from ground zero, so pray for a day without wind when you hear the boom...


----------



## Laurie (Jan 8, 2016)

If you're close enough to hear the boom you'll be dead before it reaches you!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes, that's right, but what about the light?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 8, 2016)

After hearing my aunt's stories about being interred by the Japanese, seeing the keloid scars on her back, yet marveling at the fact she harboured no hatred in her heart, I am unable to either joke about, or ignore the effects of these bombs. The 

devastation is multigenerational. Until her dying day, she spoke against bombing Nagasaki and Hiroshima, went to remembrance rallies in Japan, where showing the scars on her back, and speaking in Japanese, she brought people to tears 

with the beauty of her spirit. She changed my life. I would give my life many times over, to prevent such a thing happening again. Namaste.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 10, 2016)

US flies a cold war era B-52 bomber over South Korea escorted by two fighters.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-nuclear-idUSKCN0UN0Y420160110

Dr StrangeLove out of retirement for this one.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 10, 2016)

Well....  some folks have been itching for the USA to "do something"..... even if no one really knows what should be done.... I guess flying a bomber plane was as good as anything..  Unless maybe we should have actually bombed them..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2016)

The problem with showing a display of force is that you have to be ready to use it ...


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have zero idea how to "solve" this problem.  It's deep seated and multifaceted.  The "problem" is the Kim dynasty that oppresses the population. These people aren't free to leave...free to change anything.  If there were easy answers this situation wouldn't exist.  Americans are mostly sick of war and for what?  I don't remember the Korean War but Vietnam was the heartbreaker of my generation...to this day.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 10, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> The problem with showing a display of force is that you have to be ready to use it ...




Do you not think that if North Korea  attacked us or one of our allies we wouldn't use force...  If you do you are sadly mistaken and have fallen for the Republican mantra of Obama being weak...  Nothing is farther from the truth.. Ask Bin Laden..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2016)

We're talking nuclear genocide here, not throwing a few planes and Hummers at some dinky nation. 

And please, please try to keep the political angle out of it, because I'm not interested in that nor do I see how it applies to this problem. Once again, I'm talking world-view.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 10, 2016)

With all due respect Phil...  I fail to see how the political aspect and be removed from any foreign affairs... But if you think it can... carry on... I'm out of the debate..  kisses..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> With all due respect Phil...  I fail to see how the political aspect and be removed from any foreign affairs... But if you think it can... carry on... I'm out of the debate..  kisses..



It can be removed by not immediately supporting / blaming parties and pushing a political agenda. Think about what we could do for our country, not for who's in office or who's hoping to be. 

Unfortunately I think we as a nation have largely lost that ability.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 10, 2016)

http://www.usnews.com/news/articles...e-another-for-latest-north-korean-provocation

it seems to be more about international politics..and nobody wants to take down Kim apparently.  I personally think China is the one who could do it...but who knows.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 11, 2016)

If Armageddon is to be avoided the agreement of China must be obtained for any action against N Korea.

There are signs that China is becoming increasingly disenchanted with her unstable ally.  We should do nothing to stop this disenchantment growing.

If N Korea really does take the final step, China will quickly agree to action, so long as we haven't upset them meantime.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2016)

But if N. Korea takes the final step this will all be academic anyway, no matter what China does ...


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 11, 2016)

Well, if you put it that way, sure....then we're doomed as doomed can be.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Well, if you put it that way, sure....then we're doomed as doomed can be.



Which is why I believe that if any action is to be taken it needs to be pro-active, not re-active ....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yup, and we flew an old B52 with some South Korean planes to show them we mean business...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yup, and we flew an old B52 with some South Korean planes to show them we mean business...



Which is something I don't understand, but then I don't understand many things.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2016)

Hmmm. Supposedly, we have been doomed for centuries, and yet here we are.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. Supposedly, we have been doomed for centuries, and yet here we are.



Well, no one won the lottery this past weekend, yet I have no doubt that sooner or later it WILL be won.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2016)

Philly, you forgot your cheerful pill this morning!


----------

